# 2 males in need of good home in Oklahoma City, OK



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I have two males that my husband and I bought about three months ago. Ned is a little skittish, but Valentine is sweet as can be most of the time. Valentine is about 6 months old, and an agouti self. Ned is about 4 months old, and is a PEW.

We're rehoming them because Valentine is full of teenage hormones and we just can't deal with him. He's bitey if you're not paying attention and he's very dominant of the other rats. He's not getting along with my 3 girls, and they came first, so we're having to rehome the boys. 

I'd keep Valentine, but he's bitten me 3 times now, and I'm now nervous around him. We also don't have the money right now to neuter him, since my girl FizGig got cancer and has needed 2 tumors removed--vet fund is gone and then some, unfortunately.

This is Ned.








This is Valentine.









Sorry for the low quality pictures, but all we've got is my computer's webcam.

-Kt


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

do they have to be adopted together?


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I would prefer they be adopted together.


----------

